# Apiary Names



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

I'm a long way from the point where I'd actually be able to say I have an apiary and not just a couple hives in the back yard, but its still amusing to think about it.

What kind of eye catching names can you come up with for an apiary?

My current front runner is "Boo Bee's Halloween Honey", because really, when is a day where you get to see some boo-bees not a good day?


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going with GODWOOD APIARY and I have 3 yards on my 12 Acers all yards are named one FAY one ORDER OF BLACK and one THIRTEEN I plan on signs for all . I have one so far for OOB I plan on taking part of the nuc sales and honey sales in my area and I want it to look cool and it's all in fun.
I also name all my strong hives after the families of the HBO movie GAMES OF THRONES .


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

I love this thread. I puzzled over this question all summer. I settled on Brooklyn Queen. Beeks can get 20$ a pound from local boutique shops so its important to have Brooklyn in the name. This is a consideration, putting your region, neighborhood, local cultural artifact in the name can get attention from the local honey market.
I like the symmetry (breast) I like the name (breasts) I think you can drop "Halloween" because it's too much and it makes it sound too Holiday, especially if you have the ghosts in your design. I like Boo Bees Honey. I think you can also play up the breast theme, maybe play down Halloween. Maybe you should take Boo for a nick name.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I have Cree's Bees. My last name is Cree. It rhymes, and people can remember stuff like that.


----------



## labradorfarms (Dec 11, 2013)

Labradorfarms Honey.

I raise Labradors, garden have chickens as well as honey.
Now if I can find some custom labels.


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

Honeydrunk Apiaries

Story behind it, at the St. Lawrence Market in Toronto (the one where the famous bacon sandwiches come from), there is a honey dealer down there that deals in varietal honey. He moves fast and speaks with an accent.... so when you want to try one (they are all up for sampling) he grabs a stick and gives it to you, then makes you try another, and another... you cant get out of there without trying just about everyone. If you buy some he breaks out the good stuff and makes you try all of that. So while going to culinary school my friends would visit me and I would casually tell them to go check out the honey (knowing what they were in store for I usually came up with some excuse for not having to go through this ordeal again). Anyway by the time you leave there you are blitzed on a mad sugar rush, laughing at nothing... my friend says "Man, am I ever sugar high," I replied "no... you're honey drunk".


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Now that is cool Glock.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Place names are good. I was once Eden Valley Honey for the township. Now I am old and fat with grand kids on the label so I am Grampa's Bees.-----And GODSWOOD Honey is a great catchy name. I wonder how that set of books ends, I just quit reading after one particular huge slaughter of characters I was invested in. Life can be too terrible already without force feeding on that stuff.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

My little grandson's name is Jacob. His interest in "bugs" gave him a strong draw toward Papa's bees, so I named everything after him. When the majority of the honey came from his personal hive, his eyes lit up on his joyful little face. When he helped paint hive boxes, he was as white as the boxes, but he had fun, and I was warmed to my heart. Jacobs Apiary is the name we chose.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Are these Co names and DBAs, or just yard names?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

A couple years ago I had a dream where I said I was going to call my dba HoneyMoon, and for the oo in moon, I was going to use a cartoon moon (not the earth's moon). Whoever I told that to in the dream, we got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Since my wife discovered how much fun beekeeping and selling honey has been for me, she wants in on the action.

We will probably go with the boring, "Gillard Family Honey" despite the fact the rest of my family has grown up and left.

I kind of like a logo with a blonde, sultry, buxom woman in a low cut, red dress, with honey dripping from a coiled index finger, who says, "Goodness, I just LOVE your honey."

I think I'll play it safe and use, "Me and my honey."

Grant
Jackson, MO Selling a Ton of Honey https://www.createspace.com/4111886


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Micha is my granddaughter, the kids at her school call our place "the honey house" because of our bees.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

My "hobby" name is Coyote Creek Bees. There was a creek channel that ran through the valley by my old house that only got water in it when it rained really hard. I never
knew that it actually had a name but a guy at work told me in conversation that it was called coyote creek because 90% of the year the only thing
running in it was coyotes!! 

I loved the name and its where I started my first hive, so there it is!!


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Lizard Creek Honey's or Snookie's Bee Goods


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

We call our place BeeBerryWoods because we have bees and wild blueberries and woods.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Margot1d said:


> I like the symmetry (breast) I like the name (breasts) I think you can drop "Halloween" because it's too much and it makes it sound too Holiday, especially if you have the ghosts in your design. I like Boo Bees Honey. I think you can also play up the breast theme, maybe play down Halloween. Maybe you should take Boo for a nick name.
> View attachment 8813


The puns just write themselves.

We've got rich golden hue'ed boo bee's, we've got creamy white boo bee's. If you only want a little bit, try one of our A cup jugs. Need a lot? Then maybe a couple of D cup jugs are more your style.
(note to self, make sure honey is in containers with a handle that can be called jugs).


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

We have a hobby apiary (3 to 4 hives) and a small vineyard about 35 vines. We call it the Grumpy Bee Apiary and Vineyard.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am ten miles from the Smokey Mountains, and you can see the mountains from my bee yard. So...Mountain View Honey is what goes on the label. Not very creative I know....at least no where near Glocks level..


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

My "dba" name is Poor Hollow Bee Farm. (I intend to eventually sell more than honey.) Poor Hollow is where my parent's place is at and that is where I caught my first swarm. (I've never bought a bee.) I currently have 4 apiaries and have named them by location: Poor Hollow, Colonial Heights, Sullivan Gardens, and Arcadia. I am thinking of changing that practice and start naming them by property owner this year as I add at least two new locations. -james


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

We're going to get started this year and are kicking around going with " Bee Commander" and are going to paint all our hives Camo!


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

McCoslin said:


> We're going to get started this year and are kicking around going with " Bee Commander" and are going to paint all our hives Camo!


That sound great! The one catch is you have to grow a huge beard and spread the gospel of Jesus.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Just thought of "First Love". "Because First Love is always the sweetest."


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

NewJoe said:


> The one catch is you have to grow a huge beard


We're also thinking about starting a line of bee calls. Handy when your bees disappear and want them to come home!


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

McCoslin said:


> We're also thinking about starting a line of bee calls. Handy when your bees disappear and want them to come home!


Now that's funny right there!!! My bees make me Happy, Happy, Happy!

I call my little operation Maple Run Honey....I think I am going to change it to Maple Run Bees this year in case I get big enough to sell things besides honey.

There is a little creek (branch, spring, ditch) that runs right by my house and the old timers used to call it Maple Run.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I received permission to set up my first outyard on property which was once the site of the original "High Mill", constructed in the early 1800's by some of the first settlers in this area. The mill foundation still exists and it is a recognized historical landmark to the locals. 
Thus, "High Mill Apiaries". Not real clever or humorous, but I like having a local connection with the name.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm thinking "Acadiana Colonies" will work for my "company" name. It's regional, and it rolls off the tongue nicely. In fact, I like it so much that I'm gonna go to Yahoo and reserve the email address!

As for individual apiaries? Well those names are mostly just for me, so I wouldn't mind having fun with them. Maybe I'll put up a sign in my primary yard, calling it the "42nd Logistics Group" or something obscure like that.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Ours is Miss Bee Haven Apiary. 

There is a lady in our bee club that has boob bees with a cute little bee with boobs as her name.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

The only downfall of this thread is the possibility of finding out your name is taken! Love Miss Bee Heaven.  Very feminine.


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

I actually registered as "Boo Bees" in FLA!! It's my real nickname (Boo) and my moniker on FaceBook!


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

OMG...I guess he should keep Boo Bees Halloween Honey!


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

kopelia said:


> I actually registered as "Boo Bees" in FLA!! It's my real nickname (Boo) and my moniker on FaceBook!


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL! That's too cute! LOVED Inspector Gadget!! And I do not mind sharing a name


----------

